# Savage model 25 light varmit



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with this rifle, or know anyone who has one? Am considering getting one as a walk around varmit rifle. Caliber will be 223. Am interested in it's accuracy potential, overall fit and finish, value for the price, ect.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a 25 in .204, but never got to shoot it. I couldn't close the bolt when there was a round in the chamber. I thought it looked great, but my feeling of the rifle over all was that it was cheap. Too many shortcuts taken. If I had been able to shoot it and had it worked well these would have been over looked, but I didn't feel I should have to have a gunsmith work over a brand new rifle so I went with the model 12 and I am sooo glad I did.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Good to hear a conflicting report. All I am seeing from the gun mags are rave reviews and accolades. I wonder why your bolt wouldn't close? Seems like a job for Savage warranty service, not a gunsmith.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am really not sure. One person posted that he saw the letter from Savage and they said the screws I used to mount the bases were too long. I am pretty sure that is impossible. If the screws are so long that the bolt won't close it won't matter one bit if there is a round in the chamber or not. I have since tested this with a my Model 12 and with a Rem 700. Same results on both. I don't know where the letter came from or who saw it, but I know that was a BS. The best part about it was the Savage rep was the one who suggested the parts I used!!! 

I did love the look and weight of the rifle, and wish it would have shot because I am sure it would have been great! I have never had a problem of any kind with my other Savage rifles.

The model 12 is a heavy pig in contrast to the 25!!


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a 112FV, and it is indeed a heavy sucker. I my younger days I used to carry it around, but not anymore. It wears me out on a full day of walking around with it on the shoulder. It is one great shooter though, with lighter bullets. It will regularly put 3 shots in 1/4" and 5 in 5/16" or slightly more with the 40 Vmax and 50 SX. I have many targets with 5 in 0.310-0.375" in my collection. This is the reason I am considering the m25.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Look into the Tikka T3 lite. DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Bought another Stevens 200. The 25 weighs in at 8.5#, only 1/2# less than my 112FV, not what I would call a "light varmit". Maybe if they chopped the barrel to 20" it would be light. :lol:


----------



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

Had one in .223. Couldn't get over the cheap press together box magazine, so I had to send it on it's way. The rest of the gun seemed decent. Didn't shoot as well as my 12.


----------



## oldguy (Oct 3, 2009)

Found this thread very interesting as I just purchased a 25 in 223, out of the box it took 4 rounds to sight in I then shot 5 groups with my reloads 2-were 1/2inch, 3 ran 5/8, better then my 12BVTS.

I then loaded new rounds using Lapua brass, 322 powder, and 52 gr Berger match, had two groups of 1/4 inch and 2 measuring 1/2 inch.

Plastic mag works fine, single loading is excellent on the bench only down side the bolt was hard to lift after firing however that has eased after working it some and using gun butter lube.

I have not got this accuracy out of the box from a rifle since I purchased
a Remington 788, 223 back in the 70's. This rifle is a joy to shoot.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

oldguy, glad you got a good rifle!! I wish I was able to shoot mine, but wouldn't trade my 12 BTCSS for any thing now. I shot a 5 round .187" CTC group with 39gr Sierra Blitzkings at 100yds with it. I have quite a few .25 inch groups also. I am claiming it is the rifle because I usually don't shoot that well!!


----------



## oldguy (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks I really enjoy shooting this rifle,I did not have this luck with my Model 12 BTVS can't get a scope to line up with bore properly,I sent it back to Savage and keeping my fingers crossed they will correct problem. I suspect the receiver was twisted/warped(?) during manufacture.

Any time I get under .500 with an out of the box rifle I'm happy, the M25 I believe .250-.500 groups will be common.

Try Laupa brass if you haven't I've had a noticeable difference in more consistent groups. Expensive but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

With the sierra load and the model 12 I am about .5 average, but do sneak those .25s in there. I changed scopes on it though and have not had a chance to take it to the range. Hope I didn't screw up a good thing!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Seems to me the word "Light" is misleading, unless it refers to the calibers available in the Model 25. 8lbs or more bare is hardly light...

I've never had 25 but have looked at them and I agree the word "cheap" comes to mind, even for a Savage...

Why can't they just put that nice lam stock on a Model 11 or 16 with a 22" or 24" medium contour barrel and call it a "Light Varminter"?

They came close to a walkaround varminter with the 20" Model 10 Predator, but a standard ".960" heavy barrel cut to 20" is still too heavy for a walkaround varminter, nor does it allow the intended performance of a varmint caliber round...


----------



## oldguy (Oct 3, 2009)

quote(I've never had 25 but have looked at them and I agree the word "cheap" comes to mind, even for a Savage..)quote.

Never judge a book by it's cover :wink:
When they shoot this good don't care what they look like.


----------

